
I Wanted to Know What White Men Thought About Their Privilege. So I Asked - zamfi
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/17/magazine/white-men-privilege.html
======
4e1a
What does this have to do with anything related to HackerNews? Go fuck
yourself.

~~~
dang
Whoa, posting like that will get you banned here. Please review
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and stick to the rules.

The submitter presumably thought the story was intellectually interesting,
which would make it on topic. See the first paragraph of the guidelines.

